# DIVERSITY IN REDFOOT HYPOSâ€™ FROM THE COVE 2013



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2013)

While I find it personally fascinating a mutation in a gene can produce â€œdifferent than normal Phenotypeâ€ To reproduce this on a consistent level with two different XX chromosomesâ€™ ( female) and One XY chromosome ( male) in a controlled environment, the results do show interesting traits that somewhat hold true to those â€œ paired genesâ€â€¦..and then of course the ever so â€œ wild cardâ€ in genetics that just gets even more mind blowing. In this case Iâ€™m talking â€œpolymorphismsâ€ See below -











GROUP - ADULTS




â€œPEANUTâ€ - MALE









#1 â€œOG MOMâ€ - FEMALE










#2 â€œGEMMAâ€ - FEMALE








*Just a Few Of the 2013 Babes from Both Mothers*


Let's start with OG Mom ~

**OG MOM BABIES


































































*********************************************
Now Gemma ....

"GEMMA" BABIES




































"POLOYMORPHISIM" = Defined as a population of two or more discontinuous genetic variants of a specific trait . Ex: Hypo x T+ Albino and T negative albinos (Tyrosinase positive/negative) * More can be found in depth on this at www.tortoisecove.com under Hypo Redfoot project
































JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2013)

I really like the cream-colored shell with the orange legs and head. If I were going to diversify any more, I would get a couple of those.


----------



## wellington (Nov 13, 2013)

They are such beautiful torts. Amazing. Will be checking your link out for sure.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 13, 2013)

Gemma babies are my favorite. 

I noticed the OG babies have more spots on the shells and the Gemma babies are more creamy. Kind of like their mommies. Do my layman's terms make sense? lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Gemma babies are my favorite.
> 
> I noticed the OG babies have more spots on the shells and the Gemma babies are more creamy. Kind of like their mommies. Do my layman's terms make sense? lol



yuppers! ...... right on the $$$


----------



## kathyth (Nov 13, 2013)

These adults and babies are so beautiful! I could look at them all day!
Thanks for sharing all of this with us!
[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## ben32hayt (Nov 13, 2013)

This was my favorite post yet! Keep it coming


----------



## jtrux (Nov 13, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> While I find it personally fascinating a mutation in a gene can produce â€œdifferent than normal Phenotypeâ€ To reproduce this on a consistent level with two different XX chromosomesâ€™ ( female) and One XY chromosome ( male) in a controlled environment, the results do show interesting traits that somewhat hold true to those â€œ paired genesâ€â€¦..and then of course the ever so â€œ wild cardâ€ in genetics that just gets even more mind blowing. In this case Iâ€™m talking â€œpolymorphismsâ€ See below -
> 
> 
> "POLOYMORPHISIM" = Defined as a population of two or more discontinuous genetic variants of a specific trait . Ex: Hypo x T+ Albino and T negative albinos (Tyrosinase positive/negative) * More can be found in depth on this at www.tortoisecove.com under Hypo Redfoot project
> ...




Tortoises do not have X and Y chromosomes (aka allosomes).

There is also a difference between throwing out "genetic polymorphism" and properly using the term and knowing what it means.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2013)

OK Mr. Trux â€¦ Portentous hermaphrodite better than an XX- XY ? 

Pro-opiomelanocortin gene and melanin-based colour polymorphism in a reptile
Anne-Lyse Ducrest1, 
Sylvain Ursenbacher2, 
Philippe Golay1, 
Jean-Claude Monney3, 
Konrad Mebert4, 
Alexandre Roulin1, 
Sylvain Dubey1,*
Article first published online: 29 OCT 2013
DOI: 10.1111/bij.12182
Â© 2013 The Linnean Society of London
Issue 


A polymorphism is a genetic variant that appears in at least 1% of a population.


http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/bij.12182/pdf


Keywords:
melanocortin-1-receptor gene ; 
melanogenesis ; 



Proteins are gene products and so polymorphic versions are simply reflections of allelic differences in the gene; that is, allelic differences in DNA. 
Often these changes create new â€” or abolish old â€” sites for restriction enzymes to cut the DNA. Digestion with the enzyme then produces DNA fragments of a different length. These can be detected by electrophoresis.
RFLPs are discussed in greater detail in a separate page. 
Link to it.

Most* RFLPs are created by a change in a single nucleotide in the gene, and so these are called single nucleotide polymorphisms (SNPs). 
(* but not all; link to an example of a RFLP caused by a deletion.).




You can read about these findings in Johnston, Susan. E., et al., Nature 502, 93â€“95, 3 
October 2013.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow JD, that information was so well cited  

I didn't understand any of it though. XY worked well enough for me.


----------



## pam (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful just beautiful


----------



## jtrux (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for your admission of non-understanding regarding the incorrect statements you have made, JD.


----------



## wellington (Nov 13, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Wow JD, that information was so well cited
> 
> I didn't understand any of it though. XY worked well enough for me.



My sentiment exactly. Beautiful torts thats for sure and can not be argued or denied!!!


Your project seems to be working very well


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2013)

jtrux said:


> Thank you for your admission of non-understanding regarding the incorrect statements you have made, JD.



Mr. Trux let me remind you not everyone is well versed on genetics , the language and principals that come with it. Therefore I try as make it as simple as possible so we ALL can learn. ( I do learn new things everyday â€¦as well as PROVEN theories of my own and well documented to boot.) I donâ€™t write well , spell like crudâ€¦ why I have a secretary for my real job. <grin> You seem to know a lot about genetics, yet only being a tortoise owner since 2012? The rules of genetics applies to all living things, in the Herp world of the past â€¦most research and experiments produced under artificial conditions has been with snakes and lizards. A prime example The Retics, Balls, Iguanas, Dragons and Geckos â€¦ect. Not too many morphs have been around in the tort world , just because of the fact a maturity level and age must be reached before of even dreaming or seeing the results. In the wild polymorphisms have been study and proven for some time â€¦.and there are many factors that are included in this â€œpoly stuffâ€ , not just a visual color difference. Now with that said I wouldnâ€™t mind if you kept off my threadâ€¦.you always seem to start with some negative comments or a â€œone upâ€ . Now if you can add something from your OWN experience with genetics , I much rather see that than hear your mouth run â€¦â€¦Iâ€™m sure there are others who might agree.


----------



## wellington (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, Jeff, I totally agree. I too would love for jtrux to show us his experience in genetics and his study with breeding results he has. I probably won't understand it, but would live to see it. Otherwise, post your references, disputing what is being said.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 13, 2013)

wellington said:


> Yes, Jeff, I totally agree. I too would love for jtrux to show us his experience in genetics and his study with breeding results he has. I probably won't understand it, but would live to see it. Otherwise, post your references, disputing what is being said.



Agreed


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 14, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> *let me remind you not everyone is well versed on genetics *



** For sure not me, however i think you do a fantastic job at your entire program! They all look beautiful! *


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 14, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > *let me remind you not everyone is well versed on genetics *
> ...



Why Thank you Mr. Greg . I take that special to heart as I think your program with the Aldaâ€™s is one of the most amazing things in the USA! I have seen in â€œprivateâ€ residence and behind the scene at Zoosâ€™ some nice set ups and animals , but nothing compared to your incredible compound. A great inspiration for many of usâ€¦


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 15, 2013)

AMAZING AND BEAUTIFUL JD!!


----------

